# IWPA September Strong Dog



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Time September 11, 2010 · 9:00am - 1:00pm

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Location Balzac, Alberta, Canada - Wet Creek Stables

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Created By Calgary Canine Weight Pull 
Welcome to Facebook

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

More Info: Weigh-in is at 9 am, pull starts at 10 am. All dogs of all breeds and experience levels welcome. All required equipment will be provided. Depending on amount of dogs, we may run this pull concurrently or by combined weight classes.

Registration is $20 for IWPA Members and $30 for non-members. Membership will be available for purchase on the day of the pull. $2 admission fee for all non-handlers.

IWPA members compete for titles..., medals and a spot for the 2010/2011 Nationals.

All Calgary competitors compete for prizes awarded at every pull, and for trophies for Most Weight Pulled and Pound for Pound awarded for the season. Must compete at 3 pulls to be eligible for trophies.

This pull is still looking for a sponsor for prizes and for a name.

If you need more information, please don't hesitate to contact Sean Hammell.

Facebook link to event Welcome to Facebook


----------

